# 63 Bottles of Beer on the Wall



## Sleevetrick (Mar 22, 2021)

I went metal detecting in New Jersey (central) and found an old site in the woods where I guess teenagers went to drink a ton. Found a lot of dirty intact beer bottles and cleaned them. There’s still some tiny dirt in a fair amount. Sixty three bottles in total. Lot of bud bottles. Everything looks to be 70s to early 80s at most.

Any idea if I sold them as a lot how much I might get?

for full gallery


https://imgur.com/a/4ds6EaE


----------



## embe (Mar 22, 2021)

Michelob (2nd from right)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sleevetrick said:


> I went metal detecting in New Jersey (central) and found an old site in the woods where I guess teenagers went to drink a ton. Found a lot of dirty intact beer bottles and cleaned them. There’s still some tiny dirt in a fair amount. Sixty three bottles in total. Lot of bud bottles. Everything looks to be 70s to early 80s at most.
> 
> Any idea if I sold them as a lot how much I might get?
> 
> ...


I like that you removed those scumbags garbage. Not sure they have much value except the good deed you did removing them. Seriously, just the shipping alone would be more than they are worth. I commend you buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## embe (Mar 22, 2021)

Welcome to the site BTW.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry about that , I too welcome you aboard.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Sleevetrick (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the insight and welcome!


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 22, 2021)

Sleevetrick said:


> I went metal detecting in New Jersey (central) and found an old site in the woods where I guess teenagers went to drink a ton. Found a lot of dirty intact beer bottles and cleaned them. There’s still some tiny dirt in a fair amount. Sixty three bottles in total. Lot of bud bottles. Everything looks to be 70s to early 80s at most.
> 
> Any idea if I sold them as a lot how much I might get?
> 
> ...


They make great target practice set them on a fence line great practice that's what I do with them I'm good at it too I remember my first beer LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> They make great target practice set them on a fence line great practice that's what I do with them I'm good at it too I remember my first beer LOL


How many bottle do you think you can get thru if you were to line up the bottles and shot at the end one? What caliber we talking?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How many bottle do you think you can get thru if you were to line up the bottles and shot at the end one? What caliber we talking?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well I'm not trying to brag but all of them and I'd use a 9 mm Sig at about 20 yards


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Remind me never to get on your bad side buddy! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How many bottle do you think you can get thru if you were to line up the bottles and shot at the end one? What caliber we talking?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Bottles wasn't my first Hobby guns were I got my first gun when I was 10 my dad bought me a 12 gauge pump shotgun we used to do a lot of hunting and it grew from there. at one time I had 60 guns all kinds of different caliber all the way up to 50 cal but guns are expensive Hobby. when you go shoot them the bigger the caliber the more expensive the bullets are. 50 Cals are probably about $2 a bullet by now at least .but I had a lot of fun learned how to shoot safely and correctly . learn how 2 break my weapons down to clean them thoroughly always remember wherever they guns pointed that's where the bullets going.lol Then I started loving bottles I got bit by the bottle bug 35 years ago and loved it ever since but I still like guns always carrying two like a wallet I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 hoorah


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Bottles wasn't my first Hobby guns were I got my first gun when I was 10 my dad bought me a 12 gauge pump shotgun we used to do a lot of hunting and it grew from there. at one time I had 60 guns all kinds of different caliber all the way up to 50 cal but guns are expensive Hobby. when you go shoot them the bigger the caliber the more expensive the bullets are. 50 Cals are probably about $2 a bullet by now at least .but I had a lot of fun learned how to shoot safely and correctly . learn how 2 break my weapons down to clean them thoroughly always remember wherever they guns pointed that's where the bullets going.lol Then I started loving bottles I got bit by the bottle bug 35 years ago and loved it ever since but I still like guns always carrying two like a wallet I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 hoorah


I joined the town gun club. I used to shoot alot at the indoor firing range. It was behind the police station and I got up to sharp shooter (second bar). We were limited as far as caliber was concerned for safety reasons. Years back some idiot shot a magnum which is not allowed and of course ended up bouncing straight back at him and went through his shoulder. Lucky it wasn't his head! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 22, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Bottles wasn't my first Hobby guns were I got my first gun when I was 10 my dad bought me a 12 gauge pump shotgun we used to do a lot of hunting and it grew from there. at one time I had 60 guns all kinds of different caliber all the way up to 50 cal but guns are expensive Hobby. when you go shoot them the bigger the caliber the more expensive the bullets are. 50 Cals are probably about $2 a bullet by now at least .but I had a lot of fun learned how to shoot safely and correctly . learn how 2 break my weapons down to clean them thoroughly always remember wherever they guns pointed that's where the bullets going.lol Then I started loving bottles I got bit by the bottle bug 35 years ago and loved it ever since but I still like guns always carrying two like a wallet I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 hoorah


But what's so sad what I got divorced she took them all no I had to sell them we had a little girl and I had to devote that money to her nothing no more important things in this world than family


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello Nick ;Glad You Picked All Those Bottles Up .I Bet You Get A Little Money For Doing It .At Least You Get The Satisfaction That You Did a Good deed . Just Kidding Nick .Do Any Still Have Labels . I Hope You Are enjoying The Treasure Books .    Grace Abounds 
.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 22, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Hello Nick ;Glad You Picked All Those Bottles Up .I Bet You Get A Little Money For Doing It .At Least You Get The Satisfaction That You Did a Good deed . Just Kidding Nick .Do Any Still Have Labels . I Hope You Are enjoying The Treasure Books .    Grace Abounds
> .


Yes sir very much so thank you call me anytime don't be a stranger have a good evening


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 31, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> They make great target practice set them on a fence line great practice that's what I do with them I'm good at it too I remember my first beer LOL


Pretty much what I first thought too...


----------



## willong (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Years back some idiot shot a magnum which is not allowed and of course ended up bouncing straight back at him and went through his shoulder. Lucky it wasn't his head!


There is an infamous video on YouTube, and I don't think that it is faked, of a guy firing a .50 caliber rifle from a benchrest at a distant target. The shooter "sent it" and the target sent it back!

Here ya go:


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like that you removed those scumbags garbage. Not sure they have much value except the good deed you did removing them. Seriously, just the shipping alone would be more than they are worth. I commend you buddy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Why are litterers "scumbags" if the bottles are recent and not, if the bottles are old?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

willong said:


> There is an infamous video on YouTube, and I don't think that it is faked, of a guy firing a .50 caliber rifle from a benchrest at a distant target. The shooter "sent it" and the target sent it back!
> 
> Here ya go:


Hear them...no more of that. It took for him to get one up the side of his head to realize. These are not my true friends! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

